# Get's First iPhone6....And Drops It



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2014)

This fella in Perth is very excited over his new iPhone6, and it land on the floor.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2014)

Poor guy. I was about to call him a klutz,  but then I realized that the blonde b***h media person
probably made him nervous on camera.  (Or it was all posed for a replay.)


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 21, 2014)

I watched the Apple announcement for the new iPhones; and it looks like they can do some handy things that the older ones don't -----assuming that you need or want those new things. I am happy withthe one I have, and it does everything that I need a phone to do, and then some. 
I think the new iWatch will be a great asset, but again, only for those who need something that they can wear on their wrist to connect to the internet and check email.  I can barely see to read the iPhone; so I sure don't want something that is the size of a wristwatch to try and read my email on ! 
I will stick with my iPad. It has just the right size screen, will scrunch larger when I need it to, and is simple to work. 

I am saying that, but I have just updated the phone and iPad to iOS8 and there is some kind of a glitch between the iPad and Safari, so now I can't upload pictures or even add links to anything I do online.  At first, I thought it was something to do with my iPad; but my daughter (Robin the Guruette) checked it out, did a google search, and it is happening to a lot of people. 
So, I am just stuck until Apple gets it corrected.  If you have an iPad and haven't updated it yet, you might want to wait another day or two, until Apple gets thisworked out !


----------



## nuiahi (Oct 11, 2014)

I viewed this video when it first came out and I felt sorry for the guy that dropped his new "treasure".  I was really happy to see that it was not damaged as I plan to get the iPhone 6 plus in a month of so.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, this is what happened to my wife's Ipad on the way to Florida. Stopped at McDonalds for lunch and this fell out of her case and now she has spider webs all over the screen. 
Went to a couple places today and it will cost about $140-150 to replace. EXSPENSIVE lunch break. I'm


----------

